# RIGHT ANGLE Impact Drill



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of shower valves lately. Fitting impact between studs can be a pain. I am interested in these right angle versions solely for drilling 5/8" holes. Our duct guys share one for those tight jobs putting screws into the sides of ductwork against walls/joists/etc. I really can't be bothered to break out my right angle drill for two holes.

Do any of you have one?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Following.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't have one, but use the Dewalt extension for the few times I need it. 









12" Right Angle Flex Shaft | DEWALT


With a 12" Right Angle Flex Shaft, DEWALT Bit Holders enable users to reach nearly any hard-to-reach space. A Rapid Load™ head enables fast, easy bit changes, and each fastener is supported by a ...




www.dewalt.com


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

We have a few around. They are fine. They seem to be a bit delicate. I see a lot of them with NFG sharpied on them. Also, though to be fair, we are really hard on stuff. My guys burn up all sorts of tools and I can’t understand how the hell they do it half of the time. 
Are you using a butterfly bit or?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Back in the 90s my dad was into the cordless Mikita tools. Sadly they have all come to the same fate as him. He had the right angle drill and I didn’t remember it being a bad tool. Of course any newer one from any brand would be better now. I try to only use one brand because of batteries. Only makes sense. I used black any yellow for years then switched to red and black just before the 20v came out. I’m too invested to switch again. I think my camera is the only tool on my truck that takes a different battery than Milwaukee, other than flashlights of corse.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Back in the 90s my dad was into the cordless Mikita tools. Sadly they have all come to the same fate as him. He had the right angle drill and I didn’t remember it being a bad tool. Of course any newer one from any brand would be better now. I try to only use one brand because of batteries. Only makes sense. I used black any yellow for years then switched to red and black just before the 20v came out. I’m too invested to switch again. I think my camera is the only tool on my truck that takes a different battery than Milwaukee, other than flashlights of corse.


I remember that 9.6v Makita right angle drill from the 90’s. My master was so excited about it when he bought it. The forward/reverse switch right under the trigger broke off very quickly and he was bummed.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> .......
> Are you using a butterfly bit or?


I've used a paddle bit, an Irwin self feeding three blade paddle bit(speed-bor), and a hole saw. The issue isn't the bit's ability to cut wood, it's the total oal of the bit and the drill/impact. I am forced to drill the hole at an angle from both sides as opposed to once, straight through.

I ordered a Milwaukee 5/8" paddle bit that is only 3-1/2", just over half the length of a standard paddle bit. My thought is I can shorten it even more if needed.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> I've used a paddle bit, an Irwin self feeding three blade paddle bit(speed-bor), and a hole saw. The issue isn't the bit's ability to cut wood, it's the total oal of the bit and the drill/impact. I am forced to drill the hole at an angle from both sides as opposed to once, straight through.
> 
> I ordered a Milwaukee 5/8" paddle bit that is only 3-1/2", just over half the length of a standard paddle bit. My thought is I can shorten it even more if needed.


I’ll ask my tool guy tomorrow which one he likes or if one stands out good/bad.

I like the speed bores I think they work well.
A lot of time for those, we will drill a 1-5/8 hole and use plastic a$$ whole isolators. That’s feasible in new construction. I’m not sure how it will fly with service plumbing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> I’ll ask my tool guy tomorrow which one he likes or if one stands out good/bad.
> 
> I like the speed bores I think they work well.
> A lot of time for those, we will drill a 1-5/8 hole and use plastic a$$ whole isolators. That’s feasible in new construction. I’m not sure how it will fly with service plumbing.


That's fine for a new install. I usually want the 5/8" hole to restrict the movement of the pipe so the valve can't be pulled through the wall. Those clips often break.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@skoronesa 

Apparently, the Maktas are least delicate of the bunch. He likes them a lot, actually.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I have been doing a lot of shower valves lately. Fitting impact between studs can be a pain. I am interested in these right angle versions solely for drilling 5/8" holes. Our duct guys share one for those tight jobs putting screws into the sides of ductwork against walls/joists/etc. I really can't be bothered to break out my right angle drill for two holes.
> 
> Do any of you have one?
> 
> ...


I don’t have the impact right angle but I have the regular 12v right angle for drilling 3/4 and 1” holes with sharp spade bits. I use it to drill double top plates to drop pex down walls from the atttic. 








Milwaukee 2415-20 M12 12V 3/8' Right Angle Drill/Driver - Bare Tool | eBay


Extended Paddle Switch: Provides convenience and comfort no matter what the job requires. Built-in LEDs: Illuminate work surface and indicate clutch position. Owner's Manual. Drive Type Single Sleeve Keyless.



www.ebay.com





I also keep a 3/4” copper pipe cleaner chucked up into it.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@skoronesa: did you wind up getting one? Which one?

@ Terry: I’m really digging that Milwaukee drill right now. I can’t believe how much torque it has for how small it is.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> @skoronesa: did you wind up getting one? Which one?
> 
> @ Terry: I’m really digging that Milwaukee drill right now. I can’t believe how much torque it has for how small it is.


It’ll drive 3” x5/16” tapcon screws into treated 6x6 pine posts without any problem.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> @skoronesa: did you wind up getting one? Which one?
> 
> @ Terry: I’m really digging that Milwaukee drill right now. I can’t believe how much torque it has for how small it is.


I haven't bothered to get one yet. Spent plenty of money on other tools though! Since that post I have gotten a pony threader with a set of dies, one or two more Sexauer Kennedy cantilever toolboxes, a dozen or more Schick aluminum pipe wrenches, three tube threading sets, a few more faucet seat tools, some aluminum handsaw handles, a couple more pipe cutters, a brand new 1930's WB clawfoot tub faucet WITH THE TAG, and two flush valve seat resurfacing tools. I am sure I am forgetting some other things. Suffice it to say a right angle impact is far down the list. I might be getting another van too  I got some epoxy marbles with different bugs inside. I think I have a disease 

Now if only my kids would suddenly decide to learn plumbing.....


----------

